# Maignan: sogno ritorno col Napoli... o prima.



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.

Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)

TuttoSport: Maignan può tornare prima della fine del 2021.

*Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.


tornerà prima.
io dico che sorprende tutti, torna e ci fa perdere dei punti.
col nostro culo è il minimo.


----------



## Maximo (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.


Ma magari, fondamentale per noi, soprattutto considerato che non abbiamo un sostituto


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## Love (22 Novembre 2021)

andiamo con calma...deve essere pronto al 110/100


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Lo abbiamo mandato in nazionale rotto. Diosanto.


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> *Le condizioni di Tomori QUI -) * https://www.milanworld.net/threads/milan-tomori-rivalutato-domani.109804/


Col Sassuolo no, ma il 4/12 con la Salernitana sarà in campo al 90%.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

*TuttoSport: Maignan può tornare prima della fine del 2021.*


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A quanto pare potrebbe esserci contro il Sassuolo , che grande quanto gasa questo ragazzo


Totalmente impossibile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Totalmente impossibile


Boh sul web c'è scritto che può già giocare titolare domenica


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi pare un tantino esagerato,però.......maaaagaaaaaaari !
> Non ce la faccio più a guardare quell'asino di tata


Vabbè dai meglio la papera contro i viola e il rigore parato a laureato che una papera contro l'inda e un rigore parato a vlahovic


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se para in allenamento, non vedo perchè non posso farlo in partita ( se l' osso è guarito)


Il polso è clinicamente guarito
infatti io chiedevo quando ci vuole per ritornare in forma.. pensavo 2 settimane se ne basta 1 ancora meglio!


----------



## mabadi (22 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tornerà prima.
> io dico che sorprende tutti, torna e ci fa perdere dei punti.
> col nostro culo è il minimo.


potrebbe essere, ma come costruzione dal basso è veramente il numero 1.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...


Quella di domenica è una panzana grossa come una casa. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potrebbe andare in panchina come terzo


----------



## koti (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quella di domenica è una panzana grossa come una casa. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potrebbe andare in panchina come terzo


Se non è Sassuolo sarà la settimana successiva o poco più in là, non credo dovremo attendere 1 mese, ormai è guarito.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Quella di domenica è una panzana grossa come una casa. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, potrebbe andare in panchina come terzo


Concordo, vederlo giocare domenica sarebbe la prova definitiva che i miracoli esistono


----------



## 4-3-3 (22 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...



UP.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Col Sassuolo no, ma il 4/12 con la Salernitana sarà in campo al 90%.


E' quello che ho pensato anche io. Forzare è ok ma strafare è un rischio. Firmerei per averlo con la Salernitana


----------



## Solo (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...


OK bruciare le tappe, ma vediamo di non cascare in ricadute eh...


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news precedenti ed aggiunge: Maignan brucia le tappe e già para. Il recupero del portiere procede bene. Sogna il ritorno col Napoli, il 19 dicembre, o forse un pò prima, ma senza rischi.
> 
> Secondo il CorSera, Maignan potrebbe tornare già domenica col Sassuolo (ma sembra davvero fantascienza NDR)
> 
> ...



*Ma santo Dio: perchè leggete solo i titoli? Leggete le notizie. E quotate.*


----------

